# Leather dashboard skin anyone ?



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Found this whilst trawling eBay earlier, doesn't look well made from the pic TBH

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/231495431356

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

that is shameful :lol:


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Even the black stitching one would be orrible , but seing the other colours shows you how sucky it is.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

to see it done the way it ought to be done, just look at the green tt from Germany, now that IS quality. 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Indeed, that is indeed the benchmark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just add a set of these nice, loose and baggy to match it :lol:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FITS-AUDI-TT- ... 1495431356

Now what you really want is a set of these at far less than half the price. :wink: .


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

One of the things I like most about the TT is the indestructible feel of the dashboard... give it a knock and it feels like it's carved from a solid peice of granite... shame to make it look less. Covering something in leather isn't always the right thing .
Sure some will like it though... some also liked flocking a few years ago


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

damien.wrl said:


> One of the things I like most about the TT is the indestructible feel of the dashboard... give it a knock and it feels like it's carved from a solid peice of granite... shame to make it look less. Covering something in leather isn't always the right thing .
> Sure some will like it though... some also liked flocking a few years ago


Agreed! - the renowned Audi design team did very well with the interior and stayed faithful to the concept theme with little compromise - difficult to say - I can do better and think it needs improvement here...


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

les said:


> Just add a set of these nice, loose and baggy to match it :lol:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FITS-AUDI-TT- ... 1495431356
> 
> Now what you really want is a set of these at far less than half the price. :wink: .


Have you made those door handles yourself?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

They're leather covers you wrap around your handles in-situ and fix them with a bit of strong glue. They tidy up the usual scuffed and scratched handles you find in most TTs.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

infidel.uk said:


> to see it done the way it ought to be done, just look at the green tt from Germany, now that IS quality. 8)


Don't see much difference myself between the two other than the colour of the stitching! If the first poster had posted that it looked amazing, the rest of you sheep would have followed suit with compliments instead of criticisms!


----------



## zeph (May 14, 2016)

MrQaud said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> > to see it done the way it ought to be done, just look at the green tt from Germany, now that IS quality. 8)
> ...


Certainly not. The ebay ones look like ass.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

eBay one looks nothing like the one the chap from Germany had done, the leather is way better quality as is the stitching

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

]If the first poster had posted that it looked amazing said:


> If I was interested I would guess they are from the same supplier ... Going from leather to Flock?? Baaaahh still don't like it , ruminate ruminate , [smiley=sunny.gif] oh god stood still to long. Been covered in leather


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

nicolaitornhoj said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Just add a set of these nice, loose and baggy to match it :lol:
> ...


I make and sell them to members on here nowhere else. see here.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=255827&start=135


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Heard ya the first time, Les. :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mondo said:


> Heard ya the first time, Les. :wink:


But i wasn't aiming it at you i was answering nicolaitornhoj question,There is a difference you know and thanks for the bump :wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Typical. Just as I wrote a reply on you, like me, posting twice because the website flecks you about, the website dicks me about and loses my unbelievably witty reply. [smiley=furious3.gif]

I'm a CF kinda guy when it comes to door pulls.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mondo said:


> Typical. Just as I wrote a reply on you, like me, posting twice because the website flecks you about, the website dicks me about and loses my unbelievably witty reply. [smiley=furious3.gif]
> 
> I'm a CF kinda guy when it comes to door pulls.


Althoight I like CF and had lots on my car I don't like shiney CF door pulls but whatever floats your boat and the difference between CF pulls and my leather ones is a not inconsiderable at £215 a set V £8-50p a set 

Thanks for another bump :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

My pleasure.


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi, I am the owner of the German Audi TT. My dashboard is decorated with original Audi Alcantara and Nappa leather Bentley. The shades are perfectly matched and the structure of the leather extremely fine! All other combinations act otherwise too cheap. Most leathered dashboards in TT act badly!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## popster_23 (Apr 16, 2020)

michiwuerz said:


> Hi, I am the owner of the German Audi TT. My dashboard is decorated with original Audi Alcantara and Nappa leather Bentley. The shades are perfectly matched and the structure of the leather extremely fine! All other combinations act otherwise too cheap. Most leathered dashboards in TT act badly!
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I don't think I heard anywhere as to where you sourced your leather dash. Could you share? Thanks...


----------



## Misteralz (Feb 19, 2020)

Oooh, could you PM me please Les? Pair of those shipped to the Netherlands would be amazing!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Misteralz said:


> Oooh, could you PM me please Les? Pair of those shipped to the Netherlands would be amazing!


Sure will PM you now. Cheers


----------



## Misteralz (Feb 19, 2020)

Sent! Can't reply to PMs with my low post count!

Thank you!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Misteralz said:


> Sent! Can't reply to PMs with my low post count!
> 
> Thank you!


PayPal says an address in Aberdeen not Netherlandd?


----------

